# A few recent blue marlin pics



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Been having a lot of guys contact me looking to catch their first blue marlin from the comfort of their own boat, or even learn how to catch more blue marlin, and the fishing has been steady for those willing to put in the time and not jump around trying to chase 10 species of fish in a single day. Here are a few screen shots I gathered from the cameras. Much, much more to come in a later video. If you've been fishing the gulf for awhile and haven't caught your first blue, or perhaps would learn how to catch more blues, including livebaiting, trolling, using the downrigger, bait and switch, and getting the most out of your satellite imagery website, I would love to tag along on your own boat and help you out. You don't need a battlewagon or 40 foot center console, and you don't need to go make an investment in 50s or 80s-I have all the equipment necessary. We are fortunate enough to have a 12 month a year fishery for them, but the summer is probably one of the best times, and definitely has the best weather for chasing pointy nosed fish. I am also still running a deal for guys that want to devote one day to tunas/other meatfish and another day SOLELY to billfish. Can leave from Panama city west back to Louisiana.

-Capt. Woody Woods
[email protected]


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Bump 

This is a great chance for a lot of you guys looking to expand on you knowledge. I highly recommend hiring Woody if you're looking to learn some new tricks, or break into the bluewater side of things.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

If I go through this summer without hoisting my Blue Marlin flag I am going to reach out because I must be doing soemthing fundamentally wrong. But hopefully a post will come this month and the seal will be broken! :thumbup:

I really enjoy reading your posts and from what I have read, this is a great opportunity for someone to get some awesome indepth knowledge. 

I like what you said about not jumping around to chase 10 different species in a day. us newbies can learn a lot just from that statement. Focus on what you want to catch. After you learn how to catch each species efficiently, then try to mix things up. I am down to two setups at the moment- a wahoo spread for high speed that I use on my way out and back, and a marlin spread which so far has just looked neat- but it will produce soon!

Pan


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

What's cheaper ? 

a) 6-8 trips over the summer running 50 miles out minimum in fuel without any marlin to show for it. 

or 

b) 1 trip and an experienced guide to learn how its done right 

Food for thought .... speaking from lessons learned


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

good point. Cheaper definitely. More time efficient- definitely. getting a jump on the learning curve- definitely.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

I speak from experience. Woody is a hell of a guy. Been with us several times now, and we always catch fish. just last time out we caught a boatload of tuna and missed a pointy nosed fish and what was most likely a Bluefin. if only we had more time the next day, I would say we would have landed a blue. the bite was on and we were out of time.


----------

